# [SOLVED]Write protecting the kernel read-only

## josel

Hi, 

I am new to linux, but I've got plenty of time to learn that great system, so I decided to install Gentoo as best distro for learning (by reading documentation and hard-working).

So, here's my problem. I've installed gentoo yesterday from minimal cd (mounted to USB). I was using handbook from gentoo.org, everything was going nice, I've compiled the kernel, installed grub, reboot, but when I choose "Gentoo" (I've got windows too) booting ends just like that:

```
Ext3 - fs(sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode 

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3 

Freeing unused kernel memory: 408k fred 

Write protecting the kernel text: 4340k 

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1692k 

/ #:
```

and whatever I write (for example "reboot"), it answer:

```
reboot used greatest stack depth. 6223 bytes left
```

and nothing happens.

What should I do ?

I google it, but no answer was given.

(btw. sorry for my english in which I suck)

Cheers,

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi josel

A similar problems has been reported in the RedHat Bugzilla   archives. This thread is pretty old, however, it can give you some clues. It seems you have to pass a option to kernel.

G'Luck

----------

## Hypnos

Your English is fine.

Do you see a an "Oops" when you look at the output of the command "dmesg" ?  If so, you would know that it's some kernel error, and where the error might be coming from.

I found another forum thread that might be related:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863025-start-0.html

----------

## josel

Thanks for reply, I try to check dmesg and I didn't found anything suspicious for my noobish eyes. No errors, oops's and so on. Maybe one thing makes me wonder - when I typed  *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i pci

  there was plenty of IRQ at the end of the lines, I read something about it, but I don't really know is it bad. 

Maybe I'll try to compile kernel again and I have one question. How to do it? Do I must install gentoo again, or there is a way to go to /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig.  I tried to do it [quote] but of course  *Quote:*   

> make menuconfig

  does not work, because it can't make temporary files.

Is there a way to jump from livecd to  *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux

  or smth like that ? Of course if I must I will reinstall gentoo, cause practice makes perfect, right ?   :Wink: 

Cheers,

----------

## Ant P.

You probably have init=/bin/sh in your bootloader config. Remove it if it's there.

----------

## josel

I don't have it

----------

## Hypnos

1) Having lots of messages about PCI and interrupts in dmesg is normal with newer kernels

2) You should boot into a LiveCD and then you can mount your hard disk inside there.  Then, as described in the guidebook, you can chroot into the hard disk root directory for certain critical operations.

Many people have reinstalled Gentoo after not being able to get it to work initially, but I think you might learn more if you get it to work without reinstalling  :Wink: 

----------

## Ant P.

Well for some reason it's running a shell instead of the normal init there. Did you use genkernel when you installed?

----------

## josel

o, my bootloader somehow add init.

Now I can log in

Ok, I don't really know how it happened.   :Embarassed: 

Now my problem is solved I think.   :Embarassed: 

Thanks to you all.

Cheers,

----------

